# Super hydrophobic (nano) coatings for cars.



## Hlynzi (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone

Recently i´ve been looking at the super hydrophobic nano products that are coming out these days, i have already sent a few manufacturers email about there products in this field but have got no replies yet.

They will give off superb beading, the water will really never contact the surface so this should last for a lot longer than conventional waxes or polishers.

Product like this here: 





I´m wondering, have you seen this for car paint, i would love to use this kind of coating in the harsh winter conditions in Iceland and maybe start a dealership for any of these (if they will read this, please send me a line).


----------



## Mads (Mar 8, 2013)

It has been up before.

Look in this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305654

and

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295800

The product is not translucent and thus would not work for paint protection on cars.

Furthermore the product would not be durable on car paint.

Mads


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

There are companies working on this in detailing world I think the hardest part there finding is the bond and durability of the product but I am sure it wont be far away now hybrid coatings are for sale this is closing the gap though I honestly cant wait for a true hydrophilic coating to come out.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

What annoys me is that most of the companies waxing lyrical on DW are just rebranding one or other of the many products on the eastern market. We get these companies appearing, clearly no track record or history and we are to believe they have labs and scientists who designed this specially and only for them? Next you'll be telling me that all these new detailing companies actually manufacture their own stuff!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am just getting into nano coatings :0 super nano coating, i think am a bit behind lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adjones said:


> What annoys me is that most of the companies waxing lyrical on DW are just rebranding one or other of the many products on the eastern market. We get these companies appearing, clearly no track record or history and we are to believe they have labs and scientists who designed this specially and only for them? Next you'll be telling me that all these new detailing companies actually manufacture their own stuff!


This has been gone over before but it will never be allowed to come out fully it would cost the owners of DW to much money as well as trouble so I think people just have to face the fact that many companies are either bringing over from south korea, japan etc or a lot of the products a being made by the same few chemical companies in the UK that might have a colour or scent change and of course rebranded again some people who are in the know will of course go and buy 5 litres for £20 pounds others will be paying the £9.95 for 250ml and nice packaging. there are a few companies of course who do spend a lot of money to make sure there product is the only one and no one else can have that recipe in the uk its why I don't buy certain brands of products as breaks my heart buying rebranded products its just knowing where to look to work out whos doing it.

As for the coatings I was talking about no these are not being made in UK the video I was shown was of course a Japan company but in that regard I don't actually care who makes either a full on durable super hydrophobic coating or hydrophilic coating as long as it works.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Why doesn't someone buck the trend and sell us their fab sealant which is sourced from XYZ. Then they don't have to bother with all the posturing because we will have all the evidence from the manufacturer themselves. It isn't like it would be giving the game away because anyone can find the manufacturers with Google and 2 spare minutes. It would be like Tesco rebranding coke... Why bother, theyd sell more with the coke logo!

I'd like to see hydrophillic coating too... Seen some claim it but I'm generally left feeling that those claiming it haven't seen the textbook definition of hydrophillic and end up supplying hydrophobic products which simply dont bead very well.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with hydrophilic. I too would like a truly hydrophilic coating, but I think many that ask for it wouldn't really know what they were getting. My ideal, two products, never wet and always wet lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't truly understand the differences between the two, hydrophobic products repel water and hydrophilic products attract water, repelling is obvious, so how is hydrophilic beneficial as a sealant?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

S63 said:


> I don't truly understand the differences between the two, hydrophobic products repel water and hydrophilic products attract water, repelling is obvious, so how is hydrophilic beneficial as a sealant?


The idea is that a single drop will spread indefinitely, meaning the panel ALWAYS remains wet, totally wet, so no water spots ever, and always have the wet look


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stangalang said:


> The idea is that a single drop will spread indefinitely, meaning the panel ALWAYS remains wet, totally wet, so no water spots ever, and always have the wet look


Thanks Matt

Why would an always wet panel not attract rather than repel dirt?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

S63 said:


> Thanks Matt
> 
> Why would an always wet panel not attract rather than repel dirt?


I guess the "theory" is if it stays wet there is less chance of it bonding. As its never really been created who is to say but if a panel is continuously EVENLY wet there will be zero water spotting and things like pollutants won't stick so easily.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

stangalang said:


> The idea is that a single drop will spread indefinitely, meaning the panel ALWAYS remains wet, totally wet, so no water spots ever, and always have the wet look


It can't always be wet, the water will evaporate. You are right that it would spread infinitely, this means infinitely thin so would evaporate fast. You would get water spreading out rather than running off. This means no drops so no spots. Dirt would still stick but it would be uniform so harder to see. When you got the surface wet, the water would be more attracted to surface than the dirt so it would get between the two and could carry the dirt away. Do a search on self cleaning surfaces and avoid articles from detailing companies!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

adjones said:


> It can't always be wet, the water will evaporate. You are right that it would spread infinitely, this means infinitely thin so would evaporate fast. You would get water spreading out rather than running off. This means no drops so no spots. Dirt would still stick but it would be uniform so harder to see. When you got the surface wet, the water would be more attracted to surface than the dirt so it would get between the two and could carry the dirt away. Do a search on self cleaning surfaces and avoid articles from detailing companies!!


I have read, that's why I understand the difference between truly hydrophilic, and what detailing companies class as hydrophilic. But, as this is a detailing forum, we do have to consider the practical application at some stage. 
Although I do "get" the theory, I'm not a scientists and don't understand nearly everything I read. But it's my belief that a surface WILL stay wet. Take for example where I live, it's the second wettest town in England (at least it was), behind a place in the lake district. It's my u derstanding that the moisture in the environment alone could contribute as a wetting agent on a car surface, given the infinite spreading. But again, as there isn't an actual functional proper hydrophilic coat for automotive application I guess this is just theory, hence my interest.

Something else I've pondered, would a hydrophilic coating be better, or worse, for windscreen application? Thoughts? It would be interesting to have two genuine, but oposite coatings on a windscreen with a video recording live results. Do you think this would create better vision and a cleaner screen, or the oposite? Genuine question

Matt


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Something else I've pondered, would a hydrophilic coating be better, or worse, for windscreen application? Thoughts? It would be interesting to have two genuine, but oposite coatings on a windscreen with a video recording live results. Do you think this would create better vision and a cleaner screen, or the oposite? Genuine question
> 
> Matt


Such coatings do exist for glass. The ones I have seen specifically recommend AGAINST use on windscreens be wise they make vision difficult. A bit like hydrophobic coatings, they will make mirrors fog up much faster so make vision worse.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

adjones said:


> Such coatings do exist for glass. The ones I have seen specifically recommend AGAINST use on windscreens be wise they make vision difficult. A bit like hydrophobic coatings, they will make mirrors fog up much faster so make vision worse.


Could you pm me the info on ones you know of dude. I would love to try them against the phobic ones i have.

And many thanks for the reply, you may have just helped me out (and made life more complicated at the same time lol)

Matt


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, that's me totally confused, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and all I really am looking for is a product that helps to repel dirt and helps the paintwork to remain in a good un scratched condition!! So I decided to go with Wolf products, and have been looking with interest at Gtechniq and all the blurb that both companies give out, am I simply wasting my money ?? and should I just stick with "old" technology, wax and a sealant, to achieve the same or better results??
It's got so I'm getting less and less confident in anything "detailing"!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ian don't be put off mate. The new style coatings on the whole offer something standard polymer, resin, acrylic and wax based products don't. But some do suffer from their own specific issues. As long as you are happy with what you use then there is no issue. Hydorphobic, philic, si02 etc etc just don't worry. If it does the job you want, who cares :thumb:


----------

